# el grande fountain pen questions



## diver123 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a customer that is dead set on a gold el grande foutain pen. Plus wants it engraved with her name. My question is berea has a titanium gold kit or there is a 10k gold kit out there as well. I warned them (husband was their too) about gold pen finishes being softer. So for anyone that has used the titanium gold kits, is the gold color of the titanium gold kit look good? Also is there anyone that makes replacement parts for the el grande kit that isnt the black plastic? I hear that the el grande fountain writes well out of the box and is at a reasonable cost. Any input is wellcomed. Thanks in advance!
shaun


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ti gold is a real gold plating over a Ti base plating so if the gold plating wares the gold colored Ti will show so it will continue to look like gold . The El Grande is a good overall kit and the FP usually writes well out of the box and the nib is a decent quality . It's a very light pen so most FP users like it . The only problem is that the blank is very thin over the tubes so care must be used in turning it to size , take very light final cuts . Replacement parts are only available from Berea and the nib/feed is not replaceable .


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 11, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> and the nib/feed is not replaceable .



Did they recently change the design?  I have swapped nibs on several occasions.  The nib & feed just pull out.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 11, 2010)

mrcook4570 said:


> ldb2000 said:
> 
> 
> > and the nib/feed is not replaceable .
> ...


 
Either that or I got some really old ones , the nib/feed was molded in on mine . I bought a large quantity about 2 and a half years ago . If they have changed then ...... Nevermind :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey Butch,

Try "unscrewing" it.

IIRC, they are tight as heck, but they do unscrew.
Warm water can be your friend as you bruise your fingers.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 11, 2010)

I like the El Grandes, and the nib/grips are interchangeable and available I bought 10 from AZ Silhouette Never trued the TI I always use the Platinum or Rhodium which ever it is, also the chrome. They do write well right out of the bag and they feel good in the hand, kind of odd for a large pen.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 11, 2010)

My favorite "big pen" customer loves the El Grande. She now has 5 of mine.


----------



## diver123 (Oct 11, 2010)

ok so the pen sounds good. now who on here sales them thats not gonna hit me with a huge shipping charge for one pen or two?


----------



## glycerine (Oct 13, 2010)

diver123 said:


> ok so the pen sounds good. now who on here sales them thats not gonna hit me with a huge shipping charge for one pen or two?


 
Depends on where you live, but I believe most people will CHARGE you roughly what it's COSTS them to ship the item(s)...


----------



## JerrySambrook (Oct 16, 2010)

There is no real gold in gold TiN, that is the oxidation color that is created in nitrogen.
Some of the other colors that can be achieved are blues, silvers, greys , and greens, depending on what the gas is that is used in the electrical chamber.


----------

